# Chilliwack looking for Too Loud MacLeod's Strat



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Just found this on the Vancouver CL:



> Looking for Brian "Too Loud" MacLeod's signature guitar....Bill Henderson and Chilliwack are celebrating 40 years of music at the River Rock Show Theatre Friday May 21st and Saturday May 22nd and Bill would like to have the guitar onstage as a tribute to Brian, who was such an important part of the Chilliwack sound, songs and spirit during some of their most exciting years. If you know who owns Brian's guitar, please ask them to contact Margo Bates Publicity Inc. at 604-536-9501, mobile: 604-788-9501or Margo Bates Publicity Inc., Public Relations, Vancouver BC Canada They'll be given tickets to the show and a signed CD as a token of thanks. Please help us shine the spotlight on Brian’s guitar!
> 
> “It’s a Cherry Sunburst Fender Stratocaster, with a Floyd Rose bridge and locking nut,” says Henderson. “It was getting pretty old by the time Brian passed away [from cancer] in 1992, and there are some marks on it that I will recognize.”
> Thanks for reading and please pass this on,
> ...


Have you Seen Too Loud MacLoed's Stratocaster?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump to the top...you never know.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Story just made the local TV news. They still haven't found the guitar. There was a mention of it showing up in a music store in Comox, BC shortly after Brian's death.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

For you Chilliwack fans, Bill Henderson is being interviewed on CKUA tonight at 6:00 MDT.

You can tune in online.

CKUA Radio Network


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like the guitar was found. Calgary owner is shipping it out for the shows this weekend.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bobb said:


> Looks like the guitar was found. Calgary owner is shipping it out for the shows this weekend.


Hope they're compensating the owner justly.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

